# Gunsmith in Augusta, Ga area



## Michael1952

Looing for a reputable gunsmith in the Augusta area to do a barrel cut and recrown.  Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Knotwild

Carolina Precision Rifles - John Lewis - is right outside of Augusta and is a great guy. Kenny Jarrett - Jarrett Rifles is a little ways down the road from John. He is also a great guy. Be careful, either one will tempt you with some beautiful rifles they build.

http://www.customrifleaiken.com/

http://www.jarrettrifles.com/


----------



## ldw308

I had Mr Lewis cut and crown a Savage heavy barrel rifle . It was a first class job.


----------



## godogs57

Got rifles from both. Kenny and John are first class folks and will do the job right.


----------



## chill15

Robert Gradous is in Augusta and is the best. Gradous Rifles


----------



## tom ga hunter

Kenny & Robert don't do small jobs & Robert's wait time was 2 years when I stopped b his shop during the summer.  John is not actively working in his shop & his brother is doing the work.

I have had good luck with Ace Amory off Atomic hwy.  Al was the armorer at SRP until he retired a few years ago.


----------



## Knotwild

You might try this guy, he is in Warrenville, about 15 miles from Augusta. I have never used him. He posted on accurate shooter and says he is prompt, but he is moonlighting. 

Sczesny Precision
803-226-4735


----------



## sczesny

Knotwild said:


> You might try this guy, he is in Warrenville, about 15 miles from Augusta. I have never used him. He posted on accurate shooter and says he is prompt, but he is moonlighting.
> 
> Sczesny Precision
> 803-226-4735



Moonlighting? Wow. That could mean mean many things. Thanks for the post though.  
-Ben
Sczesny Precision


----------



## Dub

Knotwild said:


> You might try this guy, he is in Warrenville, about 15 miles from Augusta. I have never used him. He posted on accurate shooter and says he is prompt, but he is moonlighting.
> 
> Sczesny Precision
> 803-226-4735





He's a great guy.

I give him a strong recommendation and can vouch for him being a solid citizen.


----------



## Big7

Shooters Den

1040 Turkey Industrial Blvd
Watkinsville, GA 30677-2772
Highlights info row image
(706) 310-1234

Well worth your drive.
Best I've ever seen and that's a few.

Gun Smiths with a few "other" items.

Not the other way around. They are TRUE Gun Smiths.

I do NOT have any business interest with them.

Have used them several times with EXCELLENT results..

REPEAT: This is not a plug for me making a dime.
If you want it done right, at a fair price, take it there!


----------



## olcop

It's about a 90 minute drive, but Adam at Dixie Triggers in Springfield is one of the best I've ever dealt with, I've done lots of business with him and not a single complaint---very close to HGY 21 on the North side of Springfield.
olcop


----------



## William Weddendorf

*Non-Recommendation*

Do not deal with Gradous as he has zero customer service skills.  He cannot retain any assistants to deal with customers and his idea of customer service is to yell and issue ultimatums.  Despite a spitefull offering of a deposit refund, he has yet to return my $3400 after two weeks.


----------



## ByrdShot

Gradous rifles in Hephzibah is the ONLY way to go. Very competent Smith that knows his way around a rifle. Great customer service thats second to NONE. Set up a appointment and he'll let you build your on rifle OR you can watch him build it! It's definitely a awesome experience to see YOUR rifle come together. Give him a call!


----------



## 300 dakota

wow  theres two different opinions !!


----------



## burkecountydeer

John lewis doesnt do the work any more its his brother brian lewis and I have heard mixed results about the guy. Had him accurize my 788 remington 243 carbine and I would say he did a decent job . I hear gracious out of augusta or Collier rifles out of millin do great work. I beleive Collier would be the cheapest route .


----------



## shotgun

I have used Gradous and he does outstanding work. He sometimes has a short fuse dealing with say people who want and ask the unbelievable. That being said do you want a great gunsmith or a good friend. His work is great and his shop is spotless and he was a Kenny Jarret student.


----------



## 175rltw

Joe Collier is the guy. I'd drive past all those others to see him. Plenty people can build you a half inch shooter- but seems like most of them want to execute there vision rather than yours. And really if I'm going to spend that kind of money and time dealing with someone- in addition to impeccable work and work ethic- I have to actually get along with them- I really don't give a dead rats clacker how well your rifles shoot if your a pain in the CensoredCensoredCensored, or you think your smart, or you think I'm dumb. Additionally  You don't need to be autistic to build an accurate rifle.


----------



## 300 dakota

would you enlighten me on your autistic comment ?


----------



## sasmojoe

shotgun said:


> I have used Gradous and he does outstanding work. He sometimes has a short fuse dealing with say people who want and ask the unbelievable. That being said do you want a great gunsmith or a good friend. His work is great and his shop is spotless and he was a Kenny Jarret student.



As far as Roberts dealings with customers I can say he gets it honestly. His father is one of the best vetenarians in the CSRA, but he could be quite cantankerous at times. 
If you want the best sometimes you have to put up with CensoredCensored.


----------



## 175rltw

300 dakota said:


> would you enlighten me on your autistic comment ?





Pretty much a reference to Robert Gradous and how difficult he can be. Things are better over there now, but even so- I go see Joe Collier and his sidekick- joe gradous- Roberts son. 

Collier rifles is easier and quicker to deal with than Robert is, though it’s better over there than it was. Robert has ALOT of irons in the fire and a mind that prioritizes things differently than most peoples.


----------



## 300 dakota

thanks 175..im just sensitive on the autism issue.i apologize if I offended in anyway..i have rifles built by many of the top flight smiths.my next is going to be with joe collier..have done research on him and as retirement is only a few years off and other important financial issues are also relevant joe will build it...his work and reputation are impeccable both as a gun builder but just important a person..our conversation went well and will be starting shortly.also for a hunting rifle saving a great deal of money which will cover scope cost is a no brainer..Robert gradous work is as good as it gets but joe is the man for me on this project


----------



## 175rltw

No- I’m the one who was probably in the verge of being offensive. I have nonissue being held accountable for my opinions and how I express them. 

I get more work done than I should or than I need just to have an excuse to hang over at joe’s. He’s a good dude for sure and priced really reasonably.


----------

